# ATTENTION UBC STUDENTS: Aquarium+Reptile club



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello all,

This is mainly targeted towards UBC students, but once and if it gets rolling non-students may join as well.

I am interested in starting an Aquaria and Reptile hobbyist club at UBC. The main issue is members. I am aware that there are at least a few UBC students on this site.I need ten student signatures but I can get these from anyone. I am more worried about getting a large enough member base for the long run.

I hope to be able to get a room/locker space where we can setup a few tanks and have club use equipment (test kits, TDS meter, Par Meter, RO-DI, etc). This would require me to form the club mid year and apply for the room next year and advertise during our schools orientation and club days.

The main purpose of the club is just to be able and have a space to share our addiction and talk to other exotic pet hobbyists. We can organize group buys for corals, fish, crickets, reptiles, have auctions, talks, etc. I hope to be able to get a few sponsers where members can get discounts at certain stores.

So please please please, if you know any UBC students who are Reptile/Aquatic hobbyists who would be interested, pass this long! And have them message me and/or join the facebook group. Please leave me a message so I know you aren't a bot.:bigsmile:

-Bobby
https://www.facebook.com/groups/513458302123154/ <The Facebook Group


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Can profs join? 
I'll spread the word.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

From skimming our guidelines, we need at least 2/3rds of our members to be AMS members. Not sure if profs are under it? Im fairly close friends with a prof who has a lab full of tanks (he does animal behaviour/ecology research) so I am going to try and convince for some space or membership :bigsmile:


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Sadly, profs aren't part of the AMS. Keep me posted, though!


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

Just wanted to chime in that, while I'm not a student either, I'd love to join such a club.


----------

